# Oak Creek, AZ - class III TR



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

sorry about the dead links for the video...
let's try this:



<embed width="600" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowFullscreen="true" allowNetworking="all" wmode="transparent" src="http://static.photobucket.com/playe...et.com/albums/w237/lwmyers/VID01013_WMVV9.flv">

VID01013_WMVV9.flv video by lwmyers - Photobucket


----------



## ktm200 (Jul 22, 2009)

Looks cool...never thought about Arizona...love sedona...what was the water temp...total wuss here...

Thanks


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

ktm200 said:


> Looks cool...never thought about Arizona...love sedona...what was the water temp...total wuss here...
> 
> Thanks


The water was cold, but not unbearable. I would compare it to boating in Colorado in May, early June. The air was in the upper 60's to lower 70's during the day, 40's at night, and I would guess the water was 45 (?just a guess?)


----------



## shua30 (Feb 21, 2008)

Where did you put in and take out and did you have to cross any barbed wire fences. Which run did you like more. The Page Springs to Cornville section looks like it goes through a lot of farm land. Can you run from Red rock to Page Spring?


----------



## Diane in Sedona (Mar 27, 2010)

My husband and I are going to put in at Red Rock Crossing and take out at Page Springs Cellars winery on lower Oak Creek tomorrow. We did upper Oak Creek, taking out at the Crossing last spring. The only thing I'm worried about is evil unavoidable strainers. Did you do the stretch we're planning. If so, did you encounter strainers? Thanks for posting the video.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

shua30 said:


> Where did you put in and take out and did you have to cross any barbed wire fences. Which run did you like more. The Page Springs to Cornville section looks like it goes through a lot of farm land. Can you run from Red rock to Page Spring?


The first day we put-in at the highway 179 bridge in Sedona (Indian Gardens takeout) and boated to Red Rock Crossing (Crescent Moon Ranch). The second day we put-in at the Page Springs bridge and took out at the park river right just before the bridge in Cornville. We did not encounter any barb-wire fences. I liked the first day a little more. The channel was smaller, with more wood and more action, but the surf and play was better on the Page Springs to Cornville stretch.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Diane in Sedona said:


> My husband and I are going to put in at Red Rock Crossing and take out at Page Springs Cellars winery on lower Oak Creek tomorrow. We did upper Oak Creek, taking out at the Crossing last spring. The only thing I'm worried about is evil unavoidable strainers. Did you do the stretch we're planning. If so, did you encounter strainers? Thanks for posting the video.


The second day we had planned to boat RR Crossing to Page Springs. When we arrived at the Page Springs bridge to set shuttle there was a couple of guys from Flagstaff about to launch and run down to Cornville. They said they attempted RR to Page Springs the day before but had to make multiple portages around river-wide strainers, so we took their word for it and enjoyed having some company for the lower stretch.


----------



## Diane in Sedona (Mar 27, 2010)

Yow! Thanks for the information. I really don't want to have to portage. I think we'll do the Page Springs to Cornville stretch instead.


----------



## shua30 (Feb 21, 2008)

Thank you, great info.


----------



## topbud (Apr 9, 2010)

good meeting up with you guys. Been down there a bunch. It has been a blessing for AZ. Great video. Thanks.
Tony


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

topbud said:


> good meeting up with you guys. Been down there a bunch. It has been a blessing for AZ. Great video. Thanks.
> Tony


Great to meet and boat with you guys too Tony, and welcome to "The Buzz". Chances are I won't make it back down to AZ until next year, but make sure to give a shout if you come up to CO. Paddlefest and Fibark are both going to be lots of fun, with plenty of water and new river features!


----------

